# PSU & Cabinet  for R9 270X



## ajay600 (Dec 14, 2014)

Im planning to get this config

CPU	i5-4440
MB	Gigabyte B85 d3h	
GFX	R9 270X

Can I get Antec VP550 for this config. Would it be sufficient. This config will remain as it is, with any addition of further GF cards or GFX upgrades.


Also please suggest a 2-3 cabinets options for it (as im getting it locally from Chennai, few cabinets might not be available with the seller), Preferably cheaper ones.

It will be assembled by seller himself, Should I ask for any additional fans?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: PSU &amp; Cabinet  for R9 270X*

Vp550p is enough.
For cabinet look at betfenix merc alpha,deepcool tesseract,antec gx700 etc.

- - - Updated - - -

Vp550p is enough.
For cabinet look at betfenix merc alpha,deepcool tesseract,antec gx700 etc.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 14, 2014)

just a heads up vp550p is very noisy even when idle... the humming sound is pretty audible


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2014)

^^ vp550p v1 or vp550p v2?


----------



## ajay600 (Dec 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ vp550p v1 or vp550p v2?


I'm not sure . the one that is priced at 3900 at flipkart


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

How Antec VP550P  will be compared compare with Corsair VS550 ?
Also there are are similar variant from both sides of 450W...


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 14, 2014)

vp550p v2 do not buy v1.. and i think u wont even find v1 anymore.. as for corsair stay away from vs series


----------



## ajay600 (Dec 15, 2014)

deepcool tesserect is not available in IT depot nor available locally in Chennai.

Is it available anywhere else


----------



## udaylunawat (Dec 16, 2014)

ajay600 said:


> deepcool tesserect is not available in IT depot nor available locally in Chennai.
> 
> Is it available anywhere else


I contacted overclockerz. They said it will be ready on 17 Dec. you can confirm by contacting here +91 98 31 022600.


----------



## ajay600 (Dec 16, 2014)

oh, thanks, they have their shop in ebay as well. i could get it cheaper using some discount coupon on ebay


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 16, 2014)

overclockerz what are they shop or what someone plz tell me


----------



## ajay600 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ordered. Paid 2925 after discounts.
Thanks!


----------



## ajay600 (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a question with regard to pus. I'm getting antec vp550,
But there seems to be 3 versions antec vp 550, antec vp 550p, antec vp 550p v2.
Will v2 be printed o the box, to be sure that shopkeeper doesn't sell me v1


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

I saw that Antec VP series PSU don't have single rail 12V supply.
Which one is better Single rail or Double Rail ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: PSU &amp; Cabinet  for R9 270X*

Both are good but I prefer Single rail. Multi Rail is good when you have a high wattage unit say anything above 600 watts. It provides extra protection thats all about it.

- - - Updated - - -



HE-MAN said:


> overclockerz what are they shop or what someone plz tell me



They are from Kolkata. They were the first distributors for Corsair/EVGA in India. Their parent company is Tirupati Enterprises.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: PSU &amp; Cabinet  for R9 270X*



The Incinerator said:


> Both are good but I prefer Single rail. Multi Rail is good when you have a high wattage unit say anything above 600 watts. It provides extra protection thats all about it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i checked them but they lack cpu on their site.. does tripuati have a website


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2014)

Overclockerszone is their website.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2014)

If overclockerszone distributors for Corsair then why there is no Corsair product ?
Strange!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2014)

They used to,now no more. Even EVGA is gone off their list too. Seasonic shoddy after sales service,they are the importer/distributors too, proves why everyone's kicking em out.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: PSU &amp; Cabinet  for R9 270X*



Revolution said:


> I saw that Antec VP series PSU don't have single rail 12V supply.
> Which one is better Single rail or Double Rail ?



dual rail is better. but do not go blindly with dual rail as manufacturers fool customers by selling dual rail psus (especially lower watt units) though those multiple +12V rails are actually just a single +12V source just split up into multiple +12V outputs each with a limited output capability.


----------

